# Degu Cage



## [Cas] (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi. I'm looking to get a Degu cage to house 2-3 Degu's. My budget is about £100 for now (Just the cage, all accessories will be bought seperately, but I will be looking at ordering a mahoosive one from John Hopewell next year. 

But I'd like a cage that I could get pretty soon. Also, the cage cannot be more than 42" tall as the spot in the room it is going in is only slightly higher than that. 

Oh also, I could probably pick-up from around the sheffield area if that would make me finding one easier. 

Thanks in advance, Cas.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

I would suggest hopewell but there is a waiting list. hope you find one. xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

get a second hand parrot cage!!!   xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> get a second hand parrot cage!!!   xx


Yep I second that, looked what she did to hers!
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/113729-sooooo-does-anyone-wana-see-degu-cage-2.html#post1725333 :thumbup: xx


----------



## katmckenna200 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hiya I'M selling a degu cage, it's used but in very good condition, its a 'Thickets' degu/rat/ferret/chinchilla cage, 'Pets at home' and 'two by tw'o sell this cage at a rrp of £95. I'm looking for £50.
If you want more info or pictures please contact me on [email protected]
Hope to hear from you.
kathryn Mckenna


----------



## CountrySmiths (Sep 12, 2010)

Rainforest Cages Amazona 2 Chinchilla / Ferret / Rat / Large Mammal Cage: £145.00 - FREE P&P


----------

